# Don't put DC to sleep with a hoodie on.



## kbridi (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm probably the only one dumb enough to do this (I'm not saying you're dumb if you did it though), but please don't put your child to sleep in a hoodie. I put DS down for a nap and he was wearing a sweatshirt with a hood on it. I went up to join him after I got some housework done and he was lying on his side and the hood was twisted around his neck and covering his face.
















I didn't even think twice about it, and I've probably done it so many times.Thankgoodness that I went up to take a nap with him.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder. So glad you went up there and your ds is okay. I think my ds's hoodies are the cutest little things. I'm sure he has napped in one before. I imagine we all do a hundred things a day that could be dangerous for our little ones without even realizing it. Hugs to you and your ds.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks for posting this. i tend to let ds sleep in his hoodie if he's wearing it, but now i wont!


----------

